# BSH Stage 2 PCV w/ Catch Can Install Photo Time Line



## tranceporter (Nov 30, 2007)

excuse the filthy engine bay. winter's been a bitch
i'm too lazy to write a DIY and the instructions from bsh's website are sufficient enough. here's a small photo time line of my install
make sure you have your torx

the kit

close up

eurojet pcv fix couldn't keep my pcv from blowing









catch can is def. worth getting. it's hard to see but it's all caked up with oil (the tan crap inside)

the man of the hour. senor pcv. the tube on the right was a BITCH to get off. make sure you're very patient taking it off.

nipple goes on

*tip:* after failed attempts of sliding the tube back on with the nipple mounted to the pcv, i took the nipple off again and connected the tube and nipple together. it popped right in.

beautiful and solid product

catch can

mounted

all set and ready to go

self explanatory


----------



## Sympley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: BSH Stage 2 PCV w/ Catch Can Install Photo Time Line (tranceporter)*

Once you put in this stage 2 kit do you still need to replace your blown PCV valve? Or is the PCV valve part of the unit that you replaced with the stage 2 kit?


----------



## tranceporter (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: BSH Stage 2 PCV w/ Catch Can Install Photo Time Line (Sympley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sympley* »_Once you put in this stage 2 kit do you still need to replace your blown PCV valve? Or is the PCV valve part of the unit that you replaced with the stage 2 kit?

it's part of the unit replaced with the bsh kit


----------



## Sympley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: BSH Stage 2 PCV w/ Catch Can Install Photo Time Line (tranceporter)*

Sweet, thank you for the info.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Just completed the install of the BSH Stage 2 PCV kit on my wife's 2007 GTI. Looks like they now have a single plate instead of the separate bung for the PCV intake. The install was straight forward and did not take too long either. 
Some pics 
The intake tube and airbox/engine cover removed








This hose connects the PCV to the intake manifold and delivers the crankcase blow-by oil to the engine and cakes up the valves. This will not be used with the BSH. Instead, the BSH kit comes with a aluminium cap for the intake manifold bung that slides on and is held in position via 3 allen bolts.
























OEM PCV removed








BSH plate ready to go on. The one thing I did not like about the BSH is that the 2 black elbows dont line up with the holes on the PCV receiver on the car. Because of this, they cannot be screwed down all the way as the other side needs to be flat to get a good seal. Hope BSH had a good reason for the holes not being lined up. If the oil starts to drip out of the threads, I will not be a happy camper.








Elbows screwed out to get flush on the other side








Slick mounting of the catch can








Final setup








All back together and a fairly OEM look


----------



## mikey3117 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice install guys, but I think over time you're not going to like the BSH cans! No site tube, cheapo plastic fittings, etc.
Remember you can always change the can!


----------

